# ISO Kid's Lunchbox Fillers



## Jikoni (Feb 6, 2006)

My children take lunch to school every day and I prepare it every morning before they leave to ensure it stays fresh. They are given milk at school at lunch time, so I have to pack something else. I have discovered that last week they took to school three times in a row food that had been deep fried. Here is how last week went.Monday, they had samosas, tuesday, french toast, Wednesday they come home at lunch time and I prepared noodles thursday spring rolls, and Friday pasta and cheese(in a food flask)I am look for healthier alternatives and new ideas so they don't get bored of the same sort of food every week.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 6, 2006)

no sandwiches sizzles?

my all time favourite lunch that my mom made for me when i was a kid was thin sliced polish ham on white bread, with crisp romaine lettuce and mayonnaise, and a side of nacho chips and kosher dill pickles.

my second faves, a tie, were leftover sandwiches. meatloaf with spicy brown mustard and raw onions (i was quite unpopular on those days) on marble rye bread, or turkey with stuffing and cranberry sauce on pimpernickel or italian bread.


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 6, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> no sandwiches sizzles?
> 
> 
> Actually I do pack them sandwiches (peanut butter or ham or salami sandwiches with cucumber or lettuce but I just realised last night while lying in bed thinking of what to prepare today, that last week involved a lot of frying. They wanted 'chapati mayayi' this morning which involves frying but I prepared rice and shrimps instead.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hya, this dish is wonderful, we usually make extra for dinner and enjoy the leftover next day, as it is also good cold.
** 
*Stuffed Tomato bake with roasted potatoes.*
Mmm, mmm, good, one of my favourite dinner item of all!!

4 large plump,ripe but firm tomatoes
2/3 cup of parboiled *rice* (uncooked)
2 garlic cloves, chopped
1/2 small onion, chopped
handful of fresh herbs (parsley, basil, thyme)
salt and pepper
4-6 medium potatoes peeled and diced 
extra virgin olive oil
rosemary

slice across the top of tomatoes (kinda angle it, deeper at the centre, like the shape of a fat pencil tip reversed...), then dig out the inside (but careful not to break them) and put it in a bowl. Arrange the tomatoes on a large baking dish. Mush/chop up the inside of the *tomato* in the bowl. Mix in the *rice*, garlic, onion, herbs, salt and pepper, then blend well. Now stuff this mixture back into the tomatoes (regretfully there will be a little extra remaining, we still haven't figured out exactly what to do with it!!) then put the top of the tomatoes back to seal them. Then in another bowl mix the diced potatoes with the oil, salt and rosemary, let the seasoning well coated around each pieces of potatoes. Pour this potato mixture around the tomatoes in the baking dish, cover with the foil and bake it at 180C/350F for 45 min. Then take off the foil and continue to bake for another 20-30minutes until tomatoes are well cooked and potatoes are lightly brown.
Serve it hot or cold.
 
Also there are variety of potato salads, that can be a tasty option which doesn't have to be warm!!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 6, 2006)

Pita Bread Sandwhiches Are Really Good, Also Chicken Salad,ham Salad, Ect... Are Good As Well, And On Cold Days MAKE A Warm Thermos Of Their Favoritte Soup(s).


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 6, 2006)

Great 0ne Licia.I have just decided that this could be our dinner tonight!If the kids enjoy it, then voila, something new for their lunch box


----------



## htc (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm in the same boat Sizz. I've noticed my 9 year old likes finger food. I think it's easier for him to eat and dash out to play. Here are a few he likes:

crackers, dried salami & cheese (I cut shapes out using a cookie cutter)
home made fake hot pockets 
pre bought pizza dough crust & assorted veggies, cheese & meat
I found a small plastic bottle and pack him milk from home, & I squeeze a tiny bit of chocolate sauce into it, so he gets a splash of choc flavor, but not all the sugar.
home made cheese soft pretzels.
sandwiches are also always a good one.


----------



## Swifty (Feb 6, 2006)

how about homemade chicken strips?
If yo're kids like spicy, you could marinate strips of breast meat in hot sauce overnight and bake them in the morning.
Or the "fried" variation. Coat the strips in egg yolk then dip into corn flakes and bake in the oven.

Sauce possibilities are endless.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 8, 2006)

What about something non-traditional? If they get milk at school, you could give them cereal or granola. Pair that w/ a piece of fruit and maybe some peanut butter or cheese w/ crackers or veggies and you have a very well rounded, healthy meal for the kids. 

Other lunchbox ideas:
-pita pocket sandwiches (use whole wheat pita)
-wraps made w/ tortilla and any kind of healthy fillings or spreads
-pasta salad 
-bean salad
-stir fry veggies w/ rice 
-soup w/ some crackers


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 9, 2006)

I tried the Stuffed Tomato bake with roasted potatoes that Licia posted as above. We had them for dinner hoping there would be some left over for the children to take to school. Unfortunately it was very popular and there wasn't any left, so I will have to prepare some more solely for kids lunch.


----------

